# Chicago Cubs!



## kyoinidaho (Nov 25, 2011)

...is 2012 the year?!


----------



## wayno30 (Nov 25, 2011)

no...................but im gonna get hammered in the bleachers


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Nov 25, 2011)

Dude I'd love to see them take it. I'm a dodgers fAn but have a special place in my heart for old wrigley. Loved watching Sosa bounce the ball off the buildings


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 27, 2011)

kyoinidaho said:


> ...is 2012 the year?!


Nope, wait until about 2014 or so.


----------



## kyoinidaho (Nov 27, 2011)

that's what i'm thinking too...2013 at the earliest, 2014 more likely


----------



## Total Head (Nov 28, 2011)

theo epstein + terry francona = win

people can say what they want about the moves theo made in boston but the results speak for themselves for the most part. there was a lot of bloat on the roster and a few bad investments but to take a team that could never get it together for a century and get 2 championships in less than 10 years in a pressure cooker of an organization is a feat, period. i'm a little sore at how it turned out in the end but it was a real nice run.

and i have to say that goat curse is nonsense. how can something that happened in the 40s be responsible for a win drought that started almost 40 years prior?

anyhoo, i'd like to see the cubs get their championship. as long as it isn't against boston.


----------



## kyoinidaho (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't think Theo did bad in Boston, the proof is in the pudding there...hopefully he'll be able to do something with the Cubs that they just haven't been able to do for themselves yet...

I think a BIG mistake the Cubs are making, is not giving Ryne Sandberg a chance to manage! I understand that they're not wanting to hire a manager without big league (mgmt) experience, but come on! Especially with it looking right now like the Cubs are just going to completely abandon their fans' hopes of even a contending team, I feel they really NEED someone like Ryne to be there! When the Cubs suck terribly, yet again this upcoming year, Sveum is just gonna catch all the shit, just how it is with any team that's doing extremely poorly. Ryne Sandberg has a lot of respect from Cubs fans, and I know we'd at least be able to cut him some slack while the team is "rebuilding" (i.e. not important enough for the owners to spend real money to get some real players).


----------



## wayno30 (Nov 29, 2011)

what we need is a good left fielder so the one we got sits the bench till his contract is up or begs for a trade


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 29, 2011)

kyoinidaho said:


> I don't think Theo did bad in Boston, the proof is in the pudding there...hopefully he'll be able to do something with the Cubs that they just haven't been able to do for themselves yet...
> 
> I think a BIG mistake the Cubs are making, is not giving Ryne Sandberg a chance to manage! I understand that they're not wanting to hire a manager without big league (mgmt) experience, but come on! Especially with it looking right now like the Cubs are just going to completely abandon their fans' hopes of even a contending team, I feel they really NEED someone like Ryne to be there! When the Cubs suck terribly, yet again this upcoming year, Sveum is just gonna catch all the shit, just how it is with any team that's doing extremely poorly. Ryne Sandberg has a lot of respect from Cubs fans, and I know we'd at least be able to cut him some slack while the team is "rebuilding" (i.e. not important enough for the owners to spend real money to get some real players).


Ricketts screwed up with Ryno, Cubs would have won 10-12 more games this year. By hiring Quade(who was a joke not even Dempster respected)it was basically enough of a snub to close the door permanently. That's why he took his old job back in Philly.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Congratulations to the Ron Santo family, good to hear old Ronnie finally made it into the HOF.


----------

